# Yashica Minister 700 pictures



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2013)

Now, this is a lovely camera. Quite large and heavy, and it feels very solidly made!

1 Stiff leather case



Yashica Minister 700 1 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2 Front



Yashica Minister 700 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3 Slitghly front-heavy  The lens is pretty large.



Yashica Minister 700 3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

4 Meter activator on the left, there.



Yashica Minister 700 4 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

5 Film rewind, cold shoe, meter and film advance lever. I love the depth-of-field scale. That's why I choose mostly this for landscapes.



Yashica Minister 700 5 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

6 to open the hinged back-door, I move the small button from "P" to "O", and push down.



Yashica Minister 700 6 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

7



Yashica Minister 700 7 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


I absolutely love this camera. It is beautiful, and the lens takes really sharp images! One of my best buys!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2013)

Very handsome camera!!! Well-photographed too. Gotta' love that ole' 1960's Japanese styling!!!!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 6, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## timor (Apr 6, 2013)

Anders, I was hoping for you to produce some fine examples of how sharp this Yashinon is and not to show us beautiful, but only digital pics of the camera itself. We talked about this Minister 700 some six months ago.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually have, though I may have left out that they were shot with the Minister. Still, I hadn't posted shots of this nature, so I thought it would be of general interest. It's not the most common model


----------



## timor (Apr 6, 2013)

I have it. I think it is 6 element, very sharp lens.


----------

